# Importing a Car Into Mexico



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

It is the new year and new rules are being implemented in order to nationalize a car. No longer can a person bring a car into Mexico without getting the vehicle processed on the US side.

Now all vehicles must be exported from the US (usually 3 days to process) before Mexico will complete the paperwork to import the vehicle on their end. 

I wondered when this would happen as most were not completing the entire process. Well, now that day has come and I feel little remorse for those who will complain. I do not risk skirting the law because I don't want my vehicle seized. To the cheapskates that did, while you lose sleep worrying about this, I will be sleeping quite comfortably.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

cscscs007 said:


> It is the new year and new rules are being implemented in order to nationalize a car. No longer can a person bring a car into Mexico without getting the vehicle processed on the US side.
> 
> Now all vehicles must be exported from the US (usually 3 days to process) before Mexico will complete the paperwork to import the vehicle on their end.
> 
> I wondered when this would happen as most were not completing the entire process. Well, now that day has come and I feel little remorse for those who will complain. I do not risk skirting the law because I don't want my vehicle seized. To the cheapskates that did, while you lose sleep worrying about this, I will be sleeping quite comfortably.


Those that did previously to this new regulation, have nothing to worry about.


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

"No longer can a person bring a car into Mexico without getting the vehicle processed on the US side.

Now all vehicles must be exported from the US (usually 3 days to process) before Mexico will complete the paperwork to import the vehicle on their end."

Im sorry, but Im not clear what it means to "get the vechicle processed on the US side,,,usually 3 days to process" Would you mind elaborating on the process pease, or else maybe you can direct me to a source which sets out the details of new process. Thank you


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

The vehicle must be dropped off at US Customs for it to be processed. While there it is checked to see if it is stolen, a salvage car, and the history on it's paperwork. Once everything is found to be acceptable then the US side basically deletes out the US title (the process takes 3 days) and sends the vehicle over to the Mexico side. Mexico officials then take the paperwork and input the vehicle information into their system, process everything to make sure it is eligible for import, and once it is eligible and the information is in their system then a title can be made, it can then be registered, etc. as it is now an official imported vehicle. The US will no longer have any records of the vehicle in it's system and will consider it an exported vehicle.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Keep in mind that the process being discussed is for permanently importing a car into Mexico... not for just driving a US/Canadian car into Mexico "temporarily" with no intent to have Mexican plates. This temporary import (TIP) has no requirement to involve US Customs and is generally 'business as usual'.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

cscscs007 said:


> The vehicle must be dropped off at US Customs for it to be processed. While there it is checked to see if it is stolen, a salvage car, and the history on it's paperwork. Once everything is found to be acceptable then the US side basically deletes out the US title (the process takes 3 days) and sends the vehicle over to the Mexico side. Mexico officials then take the paperwork and input the vehicle information into their system, process everything to make sure it is eligible for import, and once it is eligible and the information is in their system then a title can be made, it can then be registered, etc. as it is now an official imported vehicle. The US will no longer have any records of the vehicle in it's system and will consider it an exported vehicle.


Can you clarify the "sends the vehicle over to the Mexican side"? Are you implying that US authorities deliver the vehicle to the Mexican Customs?


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Export info is transmitted electronically (required) to US Census/CBP. Data regarding Vehicle, shipper, receiver, destination, etc. is audited then vehicle is designated export & subject to inspection by CBP. Exporter, or designated carrier, is responsible for moving vehicle across border. Info is not purged from the system; it remains in US Census data bank. Exporters that circumvent the process certainly can continue to move vehicles into Mexico, but legalization/registration is prohibited, at least at the federal level.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

*Great post*



LMtortugas said:


> Export info is transmitted electronically (required) to US Census/CBP. Data regarding Vehicle, shipper, receiver, destination, etc. is audited then vehicle is designated export & subject to inspection by CBP. Exporter, or designated carrier, is responsible for moving vehicle across border. Info is not purged from the system; it remains in US Census data bank. Exporters that circumvent the process certainly can continue to move vehicles into Mexico, but legalization/registration is prohibited, at least at the federal level.


You presented the details concisely. This is how the process works and is 100% correct. 

Would you mind if I c/p this to some other boards?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank God things are finally changing regarding imported vehicles. Eventually we should get rid of illegal, chocolate, pieces of junk or older cars.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Playaboy said:


> You presented the details concisely. This is how the process works and is 100% correct.
> 
> Would you mind if I c/p this to some other boards?


Forward post to any board you determine applicable. I would add, per personal advise from CBP and its web site instruction, any individual planning to export a vehicle to Mexico through the official process should first contact directly a commercial officer at the POE that will be utilized. My experience has confirmed each POE operates somewhat independently.


----------



## hill (Jan 12, 2015)

Can anyone elaborate on the quickest way to nationalize? My vehicle is currently in Nayarit. I was told it could take 3 months! This means I can't legally drive my vehicle in Mexico for this time even if I've applied for nationalization? Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It now seems that nationalization can only be done at the border, using a customs broker, and that the backlog is huge, taking some 10 days or so. Only NAFTA manufactured cars 8 or 9 years old can qualify and the costs of nationalization, time spent waiting at the border, then return and apply for plates from Transito in your state, etc. will probably exceed the value of the vehicle.
If you cannot now drive the car, due to your INM status, get a Retorno Seguro good for a five day period for you to drive it out of Mexico. Sell it at the nearest CarMax, etc., and take a plane or bus back to your home in Nayarit and buy a replacement vehicle there. You will be very glad you did.


----------



## hill (Jan 12, 2015)

I hear that the border is once again closed for nationalizing vehicles. This is becoming a long process which puts those of us who are now permanentes with vehicles already in Mexico in an "illegal" situation. 
I am personally exploring all possible ways to get my vehicle nationalized including within the country instead of at the border. Can anyone comment on nationalization once the car is in the country? Has anyone worked with Sonia Diaz in San Miguel de Allende? 
Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It seems that your only good option is to get a Retorno Seguro and take the car north of the border to sell. If they are not permanently importing now, and the age restrictions remain 8-9 years whenever they resume, and the US exportation process is required, you will have to go to the border anyway. Legal advice has been posted, indicating that past importations that were not done at the border are, in fact, illegal, with false papers, making insurance invalid and vehicles subject to confiscation.
If you are Permanete, Mexico expects you to “buy Mexican“. They have been very lenient in past years; probably too lenient. We were spoiled.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> Thank God things are finally changing regarding imported vehicles. Eventually we should get rid of illegal, chocolate, pieces of junk or older cars.


As opposed to the Mexican-produced vehicles on the roads that are all new, nearly new and all meticulously repaired and tuned up with only factory-produced parts?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> As opposed to the Mexican-produced vehicles on the roads that are all new, nearly new and all meticulously repaired and tuned up with only factory-produced parts?


Different subjects
Getting rid of illegal, used, salvaged vehicles is a blessing


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> Different subjects
> Getting rid of illegal, used, salvaged vehicles is a blessing


Mine was a semi-joke. Mexicans used to be the biggest importer of chocolate cars, but I have no knowledge of what expats have been bringing into Mexico, and if they're salvaged junk, you're right.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> As opposed to the Mexican-produced vehicles on the roads that are all new, nearly new and all meticulously repaired and tuned up with only factory-produced parts?


This is a very accurate statement. Mexico hardly has a sustainable supply of higher-grade vehicles to replace the alleged inferior models imported from the US. 

Has anyone ever tried to permanently export a vehicle manufactured in Mexico into the US. There is a reason why franchised dealers in Mexico do not sell new product that meets US standards.The fact is there is nothing inherently wrong with chocolates imported into Mexico from NOB other than the owner chooses not to nationalize it. 

Indeed, there still continues a flow of illegal, polluting, often times stolen junk into Mexico that certainly needs to be ended. but, to say it is a blessing to rid the country of ALL used non-registered imports from the US and substitute with Mexican-made only serves the common folk of Mexico no benefit or service.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

We do not have supply of higher grade vehicles in Mexico?
That's a good one
We make cars in Mexico, and the ones we don't make, are for sale at the dealers
You may find a Ferrari, Lotus, Mercedes, BMW, you name it
If someone does not have the money to buy a high end car, that's another story


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> We do not have supply of higher grade vehicles in Mexico?
> That's a good one
> We make cars in Mexico, and the ones we don't make, are for sale at the dealers
> You may find a Ferrari, Lotus, Mercedes, BMW, you name it
> If someone does not have the money to buy a high end car, that's another story


THIS IS A GOOD ONE? Vehicles manufactured in Mexico for the Mexican market are not subject to as rigorous standards regarding structure, safety, emissions as identical vehicles manufactured for the US market; California standards even more so. 

Hence, overwhelmingly most registered vehicles in the US today were either built to US specs or brought into compliance thereafter to satisfy DOT requirements. Why possibly would a vehicle manufacturer & dealer compromise profit producing and selling vehicles that exceed market standards & regulations?

The issue-another story-different subject is regulating legality, value, and disclosure. Again, enacting legislation across the board that prohibits hard-working people from purchasing an affordable quality vehicle, currently including a large number of chocolates, imported from NOB is neither socially responsible nor prudent economic/trade policy.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

tortugas: It is political. The Auto Dealer Associations are the ones causing the problems. They whine and complain to the Hacienda. The gov. responds with strange regulations!


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

It is my understanding Sonia Diaz uses a broker at the border to get her customer's vehicles nationalized, and she has had good success. She says it can be done in San Miguel de Allende, and shows proof of it being successful. She offers quite a bit of services and seems to be one of the first to know, I have yet to find an error coming from her or her husband.

From my understanding of this, most imported vehicles being done right now are actually car dealerships, go figure.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Dealerships may import all sorts of new vehicles. We individuals may not. It seems that no individual importations are being done at the present time.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Dealerships may import all sorts of new vehicles. We individuals may not. It seems that no individual importations are being done at the present time.


Perhaps Sonia Díaz and her husband have some sort of "arrangement" with the dealerships they work with.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Dealerships may import all sorts of new vehicles. We individuals may not. It seems that no individual importations are being done at the present time.



New vehicles are imported into Mexico by the manufacturers organization in Mexico. Dealerships,seldom if ever, import new vehicles into Mexico themselves. They rely on the manufacturer to import the vehicles and then distribute them to their dealers.

Individuals may import 1 new vehicle per 12 month period into Mexico subject to the restrictions and procedures that can be read by clicking on the following link.

Importación definitiva de automóviles nuevos

Basically, the vehicle must be brought in under an MSO/MCO and not be titled and have less than 1000 kilometers. All taxes and fees must be paid including, GI, ISAN, IVA, ITUV and DTA. A legally established customs agency must be used.

After everything is paid in the USA to the dealership from which the vehicle is purchased, the custom agency is paid, all Mexican taxes are paid and the vehicle is finally transported (driven) into its Mexican destination it will be unlikely that the total cost will be less than what the vehicle could be purchased for in Mexico. But it can be done!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Michmex,
That may be true, but the focus of this thread is expats wanting to bring in cars they already own; used cars, already titled, for their own use.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Michmex,
> That may be true, but the focus of this thread is expats wanting to bring in cars they already own; used cars, already titled, for their own use.


"Dealerships may import all sorts of new vehicles. We individuals may not. It seems that no individual importations are being done at the present time."

Then I guess you meant to say USED VEHICLES????


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would assume that individual importation would be a used, already titled vehicle.
Let Us not go in circles.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> I would assume that individual importation would be a used, already titled vehicle.
> Let Us not go in circles.


He wasn't the one going in circles. You brought up importation of new vehicles.

Car dealers do have some input on vehicle importation but in this case it was the shenanigans of crooked brokers and aduana agents in collusion with vehicle owners that decided they could avoid following the law that brought upon this mess. Importing was supposed to be done solely at the US/Mexico border. When the volume ofvehicles skirting that rule reached the breaking point, the shi# hit the fan.


----------



## Smchen44 (Apr 18, 2015)

cscscs007 said:


> The vehicle must be dropped off at US Customs for it to be processed. While there it is checked to see if it is stolen, a salvage car, and the history on it's paperwork. Once everything is found to be acceptable then the US side basically deletes out the US title (the process takes 3 days) and sends the vehicle over to the Mexico side. Mexico officials then take the paperwork and input the vehicle information into their system, process everything to make sure it is eligible for import, and once it is eligible and the information is in their system then a title can be made, it can then be registered, etc. as it is now an official imported vehicle. The US will no longer have any records of the vehicle in it's system and will consider it an exported vehicle.


Is this the same process if it's a Canadian vehicle?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Smchen44 said:


> Is this the same process if it's a Canadian vehicle?


No. Canadian vehicles that qualify for nationalization are not required to be exported from and sent for inspection by the CBP of the USA.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can temporarily import your car into Mexico for the length of your Residente Temporal visa, but not if you are Residente Permanente, which would require permanent importation/nationalization and registration. Eligible vehicles must be NAFTA manufactured and of a certain age. However, at this time importation seems to be SNAFU and cannot be depended upon or even possible for some indefinite period. If you are Permanente, I suggest that you do not import, as it is horribly expensive anyway. Fly down and buy a vehicle in Mexico. If you need to haul stuff down, make a trip up to get it, or ship it to the US border or even to Mexico. though that is also very expensive. Everything you need is in Mexico.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Vehicles are not dropped off at US customs. First you have to fax a copy of the title to the crossing you are using. They take 3 days to see if it is stolen or anything else unusual. Then the title is "cancelled" BUT there is a new glitch. You cannot export the vehicle with out a certain ID #. I for get what it is called. Some people just use a customs broker. But a US citizen can apply for that #. Without that you cannot legally remove the car from the USA.

U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) regulations require the exporter of a vehicle (including Snowmobiles, ATV's and Motorcycles) to submit all export documents to the port of entry from which the vehicle will be exported at least 72 hours prior to export.

If the vehicle is titled in the U.S., the documents required are the original Certificate of Title or a certified copy of the original, and two complete copies of the original Certificate of Title or certified copy of the original. The vehicle must be presented on the day of export at the appropriate port of entry, along with the attached form, for examination and verification of the VIN. Please be aware that many land ports do not process cars for export on weekends; call ahead to make sure your schedule will conform to the business hours of the port you will be exporting through. Also, to help speed up the inspection process, please have the attached form completed prior to arrival at the port.

This is only required for permanent exportations; If the car is being driven across the border for temporary purposes, the driver is advised to have the registration available to present to CBP on request.

These export requirements do not apply to watercraft, including jet skis and boats. For detailed information, please see our vehicle export information. NOTE: If purchasing a boat from the U.S. to export to Canada, contact the Canadian Border Services Agency for assistance.

Exporting a vehicle may require the filing of Electronic Export Information (EEI) with CBP. Please see our Q&A When to apply for EEI.


----------

